# Naughty and she knows it



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Saturday night we were all sitting quietly watching tv. Bristol got up and went over to a different chair. I glanced her way and caught her gnawing on the corner of the chair. As I looked at her, she took off running at full speed to her kennel. I followed her and saw her run into her kennel and pull the door shut with her mouth. Silly, naughty girl! She made me feel like she is abused - our dogs are corrected and scolded, but never abused.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

MeandMy3 said:


> ... and saw her run into her kennel and pull the door shut with her mouth. ...


LOL! I bet that gave you a laugh and changed your attitude a bit? "Pull the door shut" - that's hilarious. Get a video - I want to see it.

Bob


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bob - I would record her if she wasn't so quick! I am not sure if this is a new behavior or a one time thing. I haven't seen her do it before. We were gone for a week and my dad stayed with our dogs. She was religiously kenneled at night and now will wake me up in the middle of the night to open her kennel for her. Normally, she sleeps with me during the week and has never "asked" to be kenneled. This could be the start of something new.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LMVdFdlxPk


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

It's probably habit kicking in. Usually when berkely is bad I give him a stern no and if/when he keeps doing it i say "that's it" and put him in his crate. Sometimes if he is being bad at the end of the night and very tired, ill say "that's it" and he will just go into his crate on his own, before i can even get off the couch. It's kind of funny. I think it's habit and he doesn't have the mental energy to actually think about what's going on. 

He does some funny stuff when he's tired. Last night I took him out for a last potty break and he always goes on this one pole at the end of the night. Usually he lifts his leg (and very rarely squats) but this time he just stood there by the pole totally normal and started peeing - on one of his front legs! Then all of a sudden he looks down with a confused look and ears up wondering what's going on. Apparently he forgot to lift the leg.


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

The dog has most of the house. I stop at beds, in fact all bedrooms are out of bounds. Some people forget they are animals and not human's, year's back they lived outside in a kennel!


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

exhibit A


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dee72 said:


> Some people forget they are animals and not human's, year's back they lived outside in a kennel!


WHAT!!!! Are Vizslas really Dogs??????


----------

